# What software should I use to rip DVDs



## KuJoe (Sep 2, 2015)

So I just unpacked about 50 DVDs and I realized that we don't have any DVD players anymore for some reason. I was looking into buying a DVD player but then we'd need to buy some place to put it. I figured the best solution is to rip the DVDs and put them on my NAS so we can watch them from any TV, computer, tablet, phone, etc... but I haven't ripped a DVD since high school and don't know what I should use. I found a bunch of different suggestions but they were either paid software or my virus scan alerted me not to download it. I'm not apposed to paying for software but I want to be sure it's good before I pay for it. I'm running Windows 7, Windows 10, and CrunchBang (RIP) so let me know what you use so I can clear off a bookshelf.


----------



## SilentDimension (Sep 2, 2015)

A couple free options and both are reputable.

DVDFab HD Decrypter - http://www.dvdfab.cn/hd-decrypter.htm

MakeMKV - http://makemkv.com/

As for paid, the best is Slysoft AnyDVD. I have a lifetime license and it's been smooth sailing.


----------



## dave (Sep 4, 2015)

I've been using AnyDVD HD for years, for both DVDs and Blu-Ray.  Works great, but not free.  Looks like it's about $106 now (close to what I paid for it in 2010).

I ripped all my DVDs and Blu-Rays and then processed them with HandBrake into x264 mkv files and put them on a network share.  It took several years to get through all of them.  I've got enough to make it worth paying for.


----------



## mikho (Sep 5, 2015)

Do you want to rip them to iso files or make mp4 of them?

If its only to create iso files I've used https://cdburnerxp.se/en/home and is happy with it.


----------



## joepie91 (Sep 5, 2015)

Depends. For the best quality, just image the disc as an ISO to retain the original media streams (and the menu, extras, etc) - however, only a few players will play it. VLC is one of them (because of course it is).

You can also transcode to another format, but this will result in quality loss.

EDIT: If you want to batch-rip on Crunchbang from a terminal, here you go.


----------



## ademayem (Dec 7, 2015)

I Use Freemake Video Converter, High quality freeware


----------



## texteditor (Jan 2, 2016)

I use Brasero with libdvdcss2 for making ISOs of dvd, there are a ton of linux programs that can usse libdvdcss2 to do this.


However if I want something that's small and watchable, I run the ISO through handbrake - I'm basically an idiot when it comes to video/video encoding but after following a short guide on a movie tracker i'm on, I was able to make high-quality x264 encodes of my dvds


properly ripping/encoding blu-ray is a whole separate ordeal, though


----------



## BalkanVPS (Jan 6, 2016)

Handbrake


----------



## Powerfulbox (Jan 6, 2016)

I have always used MakeMKV however it annoys my flat mate that uses freemake video


----------

